# Udruga RODA > Rodini pravni savjeti >  Do kada dijete može biti kod pedijatra?

## VGmama

Postoji li negdje u zakonu do kada djecu lijeće pedijatri, a kada se mora podići karton i dijete ide liječniku opće prakse. Kod nas nema školskog dispanzera, nego samo pedijatrija i opća praksa. Hvala na odgovorima  :Smile: !

----------


## klara

> Kod nas nema školskog dispanzera, nego samo pedijatrija i opća praksa.


U mom gradiću je isto tako, rekli su nam da djeca mogu biti kod pedijatra do 15 g. (neslužbena info, ne znam što piše u zakonu)

----------


## Manuela.

Kod nas do navršenih 7 godina, potom k dok. opče prakse!

----------


## VGmama

Da, tako je i kod nas, pedijatri vrše pritisak da se uzme karton, ali mene zanima na temelju kojeg propisa. Pretraživanjem sam naišla na neke standarde HZZO-a da dijete do 14 godine može biti kod pedijatra, ali budući da je pedijatara malo, a dijece puno, pedijatri se "rješavaju" djece starije od sedam godina.

----------


## jelena.O

kod nas je jedini propis novi broj upisanih klinaca

----------


## vidra

> Kod nas do navršenih 7 godina, potom k dok. opče prakse!


i kod nas, isto zbog puno novih beba

----------


## ivarica

meni su objasnili da to ne ovisi o volji pedijatra nego o broju djece kod njega i hzzo-u
da cim pedijatar dodje do maksimuma djece, hzzo salje ispisnicu za najstarije dijete koje je prijavljeno kod njega

nisam provjerila jel istina, ali je nas slucaj bio takav, mi smo dobili dopis od hzzo-a o tome da u najskorijem roku moramo potraziti novog liejcnika jer pedijatar mora moci primiti novorodjencad

----------


## cappy

> Da, tako je i kod nas, pedijatri vrše pritisak da se uzme karton, ali mene zanima na temelju kojeg propisa. Pretraživanjem sam naišla na neke standarde HZZO-a da dijete do 14 godine može biti kod pedijatra, ali budući da je pedijatara malo, a dijece puno, pedijatri se "rješavaju" djece starije od sedam godina.


Ovo nas čeka slijedeće godine ( i mi smo u DZVG), a ja sam već sad na muci. Ne znam po kojoj osnovi oni traže uzimanje kartona ( ja sam to slučajno čula u čekaonici) , zar ti nisu rekli ništa konkretno.

----------


## AdioMare

> meni su objasnili da to ne ovisi o volji pedijatra nego o broju djece kod njega i hzzo-u
> da cim pedijatar dodje do maksimuma djece, hzzo salje ispisnicu za najstarije dijete koje je prijavljeno kod njega


istina je.
što se volje pedijatra tiče, ovako mi je rekla naša najdraža marinka: taman kad mi sami mogu reći šta ih boli, "uzmu" mi njih i daju bebe.

----------


## prima

> da cim pedijatar dodje do maksimuma djece, hzzo salje ispisnicu za najstarije dijete koje je prijavljeno kod njega


naša pedica ovo malo drugačije hendla, tako da nastoji svu djecu iz jedne obitelji imati na istom mjestu, da roditelji s djecom koja su često bolesna u paketu ne idu na 2 ili više mjesta.pa onda moli i one od npr 7. god da se prebace kod opće prakse, ako nemaju mlađe braće i sestara, a upisani ostaju i npr. 10-godišnjaci koji imaju brata/sestru bebu.

----------


## ninochka

nas su šutnuli sa 6,5 čim je išao na upise u školu, a imamo malađu seku kod njega..doduše riejč je o Jovančeviću koji je fkt prebukiran

----------


## ivarica

mi smo lani mijenjali doktora, znaci s nekih 10-11
i bila sam u panici tada jer smo bili stvarno zadovoljni, ali sad mi je ok
kod iste smo obiteljske lijecnice i to isto ima svojih prednosti, poznaje obitelj, ako primijeti nesto kod tebe ili djeteta a sto bi moglo biti povezano, sigurno ce na to obratiti vise paznje nego dva odvojena lijecnika (tipa kolesterol, naocale)
nakon sto othendla 20 umirovljenika, dijete joj dodje ko praznik, ono bas se razveseli kad udjes
a o manjoj guzvi da ne pricam

ali svakako mislim da bi svako dijete trebalo imati pravo na lijecnika pedijatra i da je to velik problem naseg zdravstva (pogotovo u slavoniji, u zg jos nekako)

----------


## VGmama

> Ovo nas čeka slijedeće godine ( i mi smo u DZVG), a ja sam već sad na muci. Ne znam po kojoj osnovi oni traže uzimanje kartona ( ja sam to slučajno čula u čekaonici) , zar ti nisu rekli ništa konkretno.


Nasa pedijatrica, a i njena sestra su stvarno super i nisam imala nikakvih neugodnosti, nego nam je onako više uz put rečeno da potražimo liječnika opće prakse jer dijete neće još dugo moći biti kod njih. U razgovoru s prijateljima (svi iz VG) neki su odmah na prvo upozorenje digli karton i potražili opću praksu, a neki se prave gluhi (kao i mi trenutno) i idu i dalje kod pedijatra. Upravo me to i ponukalo da otvorim temu i da vidim što kažu propisi. Čini mi se da je i ovo s pedijatrima kao i većina drugih stvari kod nas za neke ovako, za druge onako, a sve po propisu  :Smile: .

----------


## Ripcord

Nama je bilo rečeno da pri upisu u oš prelazi kod drugog doktora. I tako je mali završio kod moje dr opće prakse. Nisam uopće razmišljala o tome da ga ostavim kod pedijatrice, jer nikad nisam kod nje ni viđala djecu školske dobi (doduše osim kontrola prve godine života, vidjeli smo je samo pri upisu u školu  :Smile: ). 

Sad kod nove, kod koje je mlađi, isto nisam viđala veću djecu. Glupo je što školski više ne ordiniraju.

----------


## gita

Postoji propis, to je "Odluka o provedbi preventivno-odgojnih mjera zdravstvene zaštite u osnovnim i srednjim školama", od 03.09.1997. kada ju je donio tadašnji ministar A. Hebrang, a stupila je na snagu 1.1.1998. Ovom odlukom školska medicina provodi samo preventivnu skrb, kurativnu za djecu od 7. godina preuzima opća medicina radi rasterećenja pedijatara. Ovdje je jedan poduži članak s više detalja:

http://www.zadarskilist.hr/clanci/27...olska-medicina

----------


## jelena.O

> nakon sto othendla 20 umirovljenika, dijete joj dodje ko praznik, ono bas se razveseli kad udjes
> a o manjoj guzvi da ne pricam


 e to se zove sreća,
kod naše porodične doktorice sva sreća da je sestra jaaako sposobna i večinu stvari sama odradi,a gužve su abnoormalne

----------


## VGmama

Jučer smo dobili dopis Hrvtskog zavoda za zdravstveno osiguranje kojim nas ljubazno mole da u što kraćem vremenu karton dijeteta preselimo u jednu od ordinacija liječnika opće prakse jer pedijatrica kod koje je dijete ima prekobrojan broj djece, kako je naše djete preko sedam godina uputili su nas na obiteljskog liječnika... pozvali su se na neku odluku koja je objavljena u sto brojeva narodnih novina i sada nam je jedino preseliti karton. Hvala svima!

----------


## Ripcord

Sjetila sam se eipzode 'Prijatelja' kad je Ross išao poskrivećki kod istog pedijatra kod kojega je i Rachel počela voditi njihovu kćer. 

Možda ipak nije zgoreg imat ovakve zakone  :Smile:

----------


## Forka

Ajoooj, sad ste me strefile! 
Nisam o ovome ni razmišljala... 
Znači, trebalo bi početi razmišljati kojem liječniku OP prebaciti dijete  :Sad: ...

----------


## Dalm@

Cure, zašto bi prebacivanje od pedijatra bilo nužno nešto loše.  :Unsure:  

Bolje na vrijeme odabrati dobru OP i sam otići, nego da vas HZZO zaskoči.
Osim toga, odgađanje odlaska starije djece otežava roditeljima novorođenčadi da pronađu slobodnog pedijatra.

----------


## Dalm@

Meni bi bilo bitno da mog npr. 10 godišnjaka pregleda (zlunetrebalo) dječji ortoped, ali mi je svejedno tko će ga poslati na vađenje krvi ili dijagnosticirati upalu grla.
Bitno da je dr dobar...

----------


## ms. ivy

zato što ti liječnici mahom imaju (ni)malo iskustva s djecom.

a to baš nije nebitno kad dijete ima 7 godina.

zato što su im čekaonice uglavnom zatrpane od 7 ujutro.

a to što pedijatara ima premalo nije problem mojeg djeteta.

----------


## ivarica

> Cure, zašto bi prebacivanje od pedijatra bilo nužno nešto loše.


dogadja se (nije ovo moje zapazanje, razgovarala sam s lijecnicima specijalistima o tome) da im lijecnici opce ili obiteljske medicine salju nepotrebno dosta djece na preglede

----------


## pikula

> istina je.
> što se volje pedijatra tiče, ovako mi je rekla naša najdraža marinka: taman kad mi sami mogu reći šta ih boli, "uzmu" mi njih i daju bebe.


 :Smile:  istina

----------


## VGmama

potpis na ms. ivy                        zato što ti liječnici mahom imaju (ni)malo iskustva s djecom.

a to baš nije nebitno kad dijete ima 7 godina.

zato što su im čekaonice uglavnom zatrpane od 7 ujutro.

a to što pedijatara ima premalo nije problem mojeg djeteta.

----------


## Forka

> Cure, zašto bi prebacivanje od pedijatra bilo nužno nešto loše.


ja nisam rekla da je to loše. moj tužnić ima druge konotacije...

inače, slažem se s ms. ivy.

----------


## Dalm@

A ništa, vidim da sam među rijetkima koja s nestrpljenjem čeka na skorašnji prelazak djece u OP; 
manje gužve u čekaonici, pozitivna diskriminaciju djece, sagledavanje obiteljske anamneze, manje administracije oko dj. bolovanja...

----------


## Mima

Pa fakat jesi jedna od rijetkih jer ja ne znam doktora opće prakse/obiteljskog kod kojeg nema gužve; i kod mojeg, i kod MM-ovog i kod doktorice moje mame su gužve prestrašne. Istina je da kod mojeg doktora bolesna djeca (dakle, sa temperaturom) imaju prednost.

----------


## ivarica

> Osim toga, odgađanje odlaska starije djece otežava roditeljima novorođenčadi da pronađu slobodnog pedijatra.


zar ne vrijedi ono da bi pedijatri trebali primiti svako novorodjeno dijete, zato nasa velika djeca automatski idu van?

----------


## VGmama

Iskreno sam ljubomorna na sve one koji kod op ne čekaju beskonačno. Kod naše op je uvijek gužva još valjda od 6 ujutro, a sa radom nikada ne počinje prije 8!! Iskreno se nadam da nećemo često trebati doktora i da ćemo biti zdravi!!!

----------


## Lutonjica

> kod iste smo obiteljske lijecnice i to isto ima svojih prednosti,  poznaje obitelj, ako primijeti nesto kod tebe ili djeteta a sto bi moglo  biti povezano, sigurno ce na to obratiti vise paznje nego dva odvojena  lijecnika (tipa kolesterol, naocale)
> nakon sto othendla 20 umirovljenika, dijete joj dodje ko praznik, ono bas se razveseli kad udjes
> a o manjoj guzvi da ne pricam


identično ovako je i kod nas
gužva puuuuno manja nego kod pedijatrice, sestra efikasna i brza i rješava sto problema u sekundi, mogu nazvati kad god trebam i JAVE se (kod pedijatra je takva gužva da se rijetko javljaju na telefon)
super mi je da je z. kod iste liječnice kao i ja i MM i moja sestra i moja mama i moj tata LOL i dokica zna cijelu obiteljsku anamnezu
i stvarno joj je praznik kad joj dođe dijete umjesto penzića  :Smile: 

najradije bih i m. odmah kod nje prebacila, al si mislim ajde nek još bude kod pedijatra godinu-dvije

----------


## larmama

Mi smo još na početku prvog razreda morali otići od pedijatra. Prebacila sam ju kod svoje doktorice opće prakse kod koje se naručuje tako da nema gužve. Za dojmove u radu s djecom me nemojte pitati jer se još nisu upoznale.

----------


## Mima

Kod nas je kod pedijatra eto situacija baš takva da rijetko ima gužve, na telefon se javljaju i može se dobiti savjete na telefon, vrlo su efikasni itd. itd.

No, ono što je puno važnije od ove organizacijske problematike jest to da kroz tu ordinaciju dnevno prolazi gomila djece i da doktorica ima gomilu iskustva sa djecom. Moje dijete je imalo svakojake ne baš uobičajene zdravstvene problemčiće, a naša doktorica ih je uvijek iz prve točno dijagnosticirala jer je sve to ipak već vidjela. Npr. sjećam se jednog čudnovatog osipa po imenu strophulus - jest da smo radi toga išli i k dermatologu, ali mogli smo i ne ići jer je naša doktorica odmah rekla da je to već viđala i da misli da je to strophulus. Dakle, osim što je specijalizirala dječje bolesti ona ima i ogromno iskustvo i praksu sa specifično dječjim problemima.

----------


## Ripcord

Ja sam isto bila sretna zbog prelaska kod moje doktorice, jer mi je bilo bliže doma (u međuvremenu preselila, no ajde blizu je škole&bake&dide), a i stvarno ako znaš u koje doba treba doć - nema gužve. Čak i ako ne ubodeš to vrijeme, čekaš maksimalno 30 min i dr. se veseli djeci. Kod pedijatrice pak čekaš minimalno 30 min i obično te brzinski obradi (dobro mi dolazimo samo na kontrole) da se ni ne snađeš. 

No moj stariji je i tak bio kod dokt/ped. toliko puta (izuzevši kontrole kod ped kad je bio beba) da mogu nabrojat na prste jedne ruke, tako da bi mi trebalo bit svejedno gdje je.

----------


## Mojca

Kad smo obavljali pregled za školu uzeli smo karton od pedice, i isti je još kod nas...
Tad su nam rekli da mora preći u obiteljsku medicinu, ja sam računala da to vrijedi od trenutka kad se ispiše iz vrtića, pa nisam pokrenula postupak prebacivanja kartona. 

Sinoć je počela jako kašljati i danas bi ju odvela liječniku... a ne znam kome... jer me pere paranoja da ju je pedica ispisala... a obiteljska ju još nije primila. 

Nemoguće je da ju pedica ispiše? Ja moram pokrenuti taj postupak? To što je karton fizički kod mene ništa ne znači? 

Umirite me molim...  mogu ju odvesti do pedice? (ne mogu ih dobiti na telefon... zato tu ludujem.)

----------


## In love

Odi na pregled kod pediatrice. Moji su jos svi kod pediatra ( 13,10 i 9g) jer imamo tu srecu da ima mjesta.

----------


## spajalica

Mozes do pedice.

----------


## čokolada

Kod pedijatra je dok ne odeš na HZZO i potpišeš promjenu.

----------


## Mojca

Hvala vam

----------


## jelena.O

nadam se da si otišla i bar počela sređivati stvari

sretno

----------


## Lili75

Moji su oboje kod pedijatra i dalje će ostat.

Mojca ako si uzela karton, što prije kreni tražit dr.obit.medicine. iako ne znam zašto ti je davala djetetov karton dok dijete nije ni krenulo još u školu. A dosta pedijatara i zadrži djecu kasnije.

Sretnooo!!!

----------


## jelena.O

zadrži samo ako ima mjesta, ali i kad ti veli da oraš otići prvo nađi doktora koji hoće/želi djete pa tek onda uzmeš karton, tak ja uvijek, ne mogu si dozvoliti da dete nema doktora, tjedan dva pa i tri svaki će doktor pričekati dok nađeš zamjenu

----------


## čokolada

pa promjena se riješi u 5 minuta. mora samo prvo otići općoj praksi da joj potvrdi da će je primiti.

----------


## čokolada

btw. i moja je mlađa dobila šup-kartu kad smo išli na upis za školu, nije bilo rasprave.

----------


## Mojca

Ma ja ne želim da ide općoj praksi, pa zato nisam pokrenula ispis od pedice. Samo me ulovila panika. Pokušati ću još razgovarati s pedicom, da ju malo zadrži... ali sumnjam da će htjeti. 

Moja dr je "grlo ti je crveno, evo ti antibiotik" tip... nemam pojma kakva je MD-ova, ali znam da se čeka satima, jer je svekar kod nje.

----------


## jelena.O

ok a jeste išli kod pedijatrice onda uopće danas?

----------


## Bubilo Bubich

Lili, i mi smo prošle godine trebali donijeti karton kad je bio pregled i cijepljenje u školskom dispanzeru. Donijeli ga i vratili pedijatrici.

Moj, 8 god. je još kod pedijatrice. On ima svakakvih dijagnoza i stalno smo na specijalističkim pretragama, i ona je rekla “ti ostaješ kod mene dokle god je takva situacija”. Baš sam ju neki dan pitala, prošla je već godina dana, je l ga moram prebaciti. Rekla mi je da ja o tome ne trebam sad voditi brigu  :Wink: . Pitam ju, može li ona imati problema ako ima kod sebe starije dijete... da se ja ne zamaram time. Dakle, želi ga imati još kod sebe, onda se valjda to može. Trenutno mi je i tako draže nego da idem kod nove dr kojoj bi puno morala objašnjavati, s obzirom da smo “učestali korisnici”.

----------


## Mima

Može ga držati, ne brini, neće imati problema. Čak i ako dobiješ obavijest od HZZO-a da moraš ispisati dijete, i dalje ne brini, samo spomeni doktorici.

Inače, i HZZO-u se može napisati molba da produži djetetu boravak kod pedijatra.

----------


## Mojca

> ok a jeste išli kod pedijatrice onda uopće danas?


Nismo. Nema temperaturu, sirup protiv kašlja djeluje. 
Ići će popodne.

Zašto ti je to uopće bitno?

----------


## Mojca

> Inače, i HZZO-u se može napisati molba da produži djetetu boravak kod pedijatra.


Hvala ti.

----------


## emily

> Lili, i mi smo prošle godine trebali donijeti karton kad je bio pregled i cijepljenje u školskom dispanzeru. Donijeli ga i vratili pedijatrici.
> 
> Moj, 8 god. je još kod pedijatrice. On ima svakakvih dijagnoza i stalno smo na specijalističkim pretragama, i ona je rekla “ti ostaješ kod mene dokle god je takva situacija”. Baš sam ju neki dan pitala, prošla je već godina dana, je l ga moram prebaciti. Rekla mi je da ja o tome ne trebam sad voditi brigu . Pitam ju, može li ona imati problema ako ima kod sebe starije dijete... da se ja ne zamaram time. Dakle, želi ga imati još kod sebe, onda se valjda to može. Trenutno mi je i tako draže nego da idem kod nove dr kojoj bi puno morala objašnjavati, s obzirom da smo “učestali korisnici”.



moji su bili do 5. razreda kod pedijatrice
mogli su i do osmog (rekla je ped da ako zelimo, mozemo ostati), ali mi je bilo zgodnije da su blize doma (da mogu sami otici ako treba), pa sam ih u 5. prebacila k opcoj praksi

----------


## Mima

> Hvala ti.


Ako za to ima razloga, naravno. Tj. molba se uvijek može napisati, ali pitanje je hoće li biti odobrena.

----------


## jelena.O

*Mima* prvotno napisa 
_Inače, i HZZO-u se može napisati molba da produži djetetu boravak kod pedijatra.


a što ako pedijatar kaže da ne želi više?_

----------


## Vrci

Zanimljivo mi to da toliko školaraca ostaje, a koliko čitam dosta pedijatara po Zg teško prima novu djecu. Moja frendica je jedva našla prošlo ljeto pedijatra da joj primi malenu, a da je u DZ blizu njih
Ne znam detalje, možda je samo bila izbirljiva :D

----------


## Mima

> *Mima* prvotno napisa 
> _Inače, i HZZO-u se može napisati molba da produži djetetu boravak kod pedijatra.
> 
> 
> a što ako pedijatar kaže da ne želi više?_


Ne znam, ali ako HZZO odobri zašto bi to rekao ?!

----------


## Aurora*

> Lili, i mi smo prošle godine trebali donijeti karton kad je bio pregled i cijepljenje u školskom dispanzeru. Donijeli ga i vratili pedijatrici.


Tako smo i mi dobili karton za skolskog lijecnika, njemu na uvid. Karton sam nakon pregleda vratila pedijatru. 

Mi mozemo ostati kod naseg pedijatra do 14 godina starosti djeteta.

U Rijeci.

----------


## Jurana

> Ne znam, ali ako HZZO odobri zašto bi to rekao ?!


Zato što umjesto školskog djeteta može primiti novu bebu, ako već ima maksimalan dopušten broj pacijenata, a za bebu dobije skoro 3 puta veću glavarinu: https://www.slobodnadalmacija.hr/dal...ine-za-odrasle

----------


## jelena.O

> Zanimljivo mi to da toliko školaraca ostaje, a koliko čitam dosta pedijatara po Zg teško prima novu djecu. Moja frendica je jedva našla prošlo ljeto pedijatra da joj primi malenu, a da je u DZ blizu njih
> Ne znam detalje, možda je samo bila izbirljiva :D


zašto bi morala biti, svako malo osvane natpis da se djeca starija od x godina prebace k općem doktoru

----------


## Peterlin

> Zato što umjesto školskog djeteta može primiti novu bebu, ako već ima maksimalan dopušten broj pacijenata, a za bebu dobije više od 3 puta veću glavarinu: https://www.slobodnadalmacija.hr/dal...ine-za-odrasle


U Zagrebu je problem to što u pedijatrijskim ordinacijama nema mjesta za bebe tj.novorođenu djecu. Mene sa starijim sinom nisu tjerali, nego sam prebacila kartone svojoj liječnici opće prakse kada je mlađi sin krenuo u školu. Tada me zamolila pedijatrica da ispišem obojicu jer ima previše pacijenata. Preselili smo se u drugu ordinaciju u istoj zgradi. Budući da su moja djeca imala deeebele kartone (smetnje vida, sluha, alergije, astma...teškoće učenja) nekako sam imala osjećaj da je to ok, jer za slučaj da je nešto zatrebalo, obiteljska liječnica mogla je nazvati kolegicu u pedijatrijsku ordinaciju. Ali išlo je bez ikakve drame. Sad su obje liječnice u mirovini (i pedijatrica i obiteljska liječnica koja je primila moju djecu). Imamo novu mladu obiteljsku liječnicu, ali na sreću, ne trebamo ju često. Baš sam danas nosila k njoj nalaze sa Srebrnjaka i bila gotova za 3 minute jer su nalazi ok.

Evo, koga zanimaju zakonske granice - djeca kod pedijatra mogu biti do 7.godine, a iznimno do 14.godine: https://www.radiodalmacija.hr/hzzo-d...-sedme-godine/

Problem je manjak liječnika, kako pedijatara tako i obiteljskih. Ne samo u Zagrebu nego i u drugim dijelovima Hrvatske.

----------


## jelena.O

> Tako smo i mi dobili karton za skolskog lijecnika, njemu na uvid. Karton sam nakon pregleda vratila pedijatru.


kad je moja mala prelazila k općem naša pedijatrisjka sestra je dobila skoro slom živaca, jer se nije moglo prebaciti podatci preko sustava, nek je morala to sve printati, a tog je bila masa. malo glupo je to sve složeno, zvale su i jedne i druge svoje servis, ali nije se moglo prebaciti


a kakvi slom će dobiti kad će klinac ići ća, onda im je bolje da ostane do punoljetnosti :Grin:

----------


## Mima

Stvarno ne želim razmišljati o doktoru tako da bi radi 50 kuna mjesečno izbacio dijete kojem je HZZO odobrio ostanak kod pedijatra.

----------


## Vrci

Pa to je ok,ali ako onda nema mjesta za bebu?

Kod nas su djeca kod pedijatra dok ne zamole za prebacivanje zbog kvote pacijenata. Frendicin sin bio do 2.razreda. A nedavno je u cekaonici bila mama s klincem 3.razred.

----------


## emily

> Zanimljivo mi to da toliko školaraca ostaje, a koliko čitam dosta pedijatara po Zg teško prima novu djecu. Moja frendica je jedva našla prošlo ljeto pedijatra da joj primi malenu, a da je u DZ blizu njih
> Ne znam detalje, možda je samo bila izbirljiva :D


ovisi u kojem je kvartu pedijatar
ako je u "starackom" kvartu, onda nema navalu djece u ambulanti, pa nema potrebe da "izbacuje" svoje pacijente k opcoj praksi. 
jer ima mjesta za sve, i za bebe i za skolarce

----------


## Mima

> Pa to je ok,ali ako onda nema mjesta za bebu?
> 
> Kod nas su djeca kod pedijatra dok ne zamole za prebacivanje zbog kvote pacijenata. Frendicin sin bio do 2.razreda. A nedavno je u cekaonici bila mama s klincem 3.razred.


Misliš da je upitan jedan ili deset pacijenata više ili manje?

----------


## Cathy

> Misliš da je upitan jedan ili deset pacijenata više ili manje?


Ovisi o kvartu.

----------


## Mima

Ne bih rekla da ovisi o ičemu; odnosno mislim da svaki pedijatar ima prostora za +- desetak pacijenata.

----------


## Lili75

Mojca ne treba ti dijete nužno biti kod vaših liječ.opće prakse.

Nama nit je pedijatar govorio da idemo dalje, niti smo pitali. Odličan je liječnik. Mi skoro da nikad ni ne idemo pedijatru, možda 1x u 2-3 god (cijepljenja i sl) tako da s nama nema nešto posla.

----------


## Cathy

> Ne bih rekla da ovisi o ičemu; odnosno mislim da svaki pedijatar ima prostora za +- desetak pacijenata.


Oprosti a po kojim kriterijima da izabere tih 10?

----------


## Mima

Po kriteriju podobnosti (kom je tata u HDZ-u)

----------


## sirius

> Po kriteriju podobnosti (kom je tata u HDZ-u)


  :Laughing: 
:mamauhdzu:

----------


## jelena.O

Joj onda će moj brzo sperjat,mi smo apolitičari

----------


## Forka

Ja mislim da vam je to sve relativno  :alexis: ...

Evo, npr, moja M je bila kod pedijatrice do svoje 16. godine, već je, dakle, išla u gimnaziju  :Grin: .

E, sad, il' smo u jako starom kvartu, il' smo u onih +-10 (u adezeu sigurno nismo  :Grin: ).

----------


## sirius

Sluzbeno , po pravilniku , dijete moze biti kod pedijatra do 18 godina.
Druga je stvar sto je manjak pedijatara , a sistem skolske medicine vise ne postoji.

----------


## Peterlin

> Oprosti a po kojim kriterijima da izabere tih 10?


Ako je u pitanju upis djece u ordinaciju obiteljske medicine, ti kriteriji zaista postoje. OBITELJSKA medicina znači da su tamo obitelji. Ja sam bez problema ubacila svoje sinove k svojoj obiteljskoj liječnici. U protivnom ih ona ne bi primila, jer ima granični broj ljudi, ali budući da sam ja već upisana tamo, uzela je djecu.

----------


## Peterlin

> Sluzbeno , po pravilniku , dijete moze biti kod pedijatra do 18 godina.
> Druga je stvar sto je manjak pedijatara , a *sistem skolske medicine vise ne postoji*.


Nažalost, ovo je točno. Školska medicina se sad bavi samo preventivom - upisima u škole, cijepljenima i sličnim stvarima. Mislim, ne možeš kod njih imati karton.

----------


## Forka

> Nažalost, ovo je točno. Školska medicina se sad bavi samo preventivom - upisima u škole, cijepljenima i sličnim stvarima. Mislim, ne možeš kod njih imati karton.


Istina...

S druge strane, mi nemamo ni svog obiteljskog liječnika.
Svatko od nas troje ima drugog liječnika opće prakse  :lool:   :Rolling Eyes: .

----------


## Peterlin

> Istina...
> 
> S druge strane, mi nemamo ni svog obiteljskog liječnika.
> Svatko od nas troje ima drugog liječnika opće prakse  .


Hehehe... bravo! To nije loš način da imaš mogućnost preseliti kartone, ako ikad zatreba. 

MM ima svoj karton kod liječnice kod koje je i njegova mama, u kvartu gdje ona živi, zato jer mu je tako praktično (ostalo je to iz nekih drugih vremena), a djeca i ja smo doslovce u najbližoj ambulanti. Imala sam i ja prije svoju liječnicu na drugom kraju grada, ali sam preselila karton u najbližu ordinaciju kad su se rodila djeca - nije mi se dalo klipsati 17 km na drugi kraj grada za svaku doznaku za bolovanje. Te stvari često određuje slučaj i praktičnost.

----------


## Cathy

> Ako je u pitanju upis djece u ordinaciju obiteljske medicine, ti kriteriji zaista postoje. OBITELJSKA medicina znači da su tamo obitelji. Ja sam bez problema ubacila svoje sinove k svojoj obiteljskoj liječnici. U protivnom ih ona ne bi primila, jer ima granični broj ljudi, ali budući da sam ja već upisana tamo, uzela je djecu.


Ne, pitanje je bilo po kojem kriteriju da pedijatar ostavi djecu kod sebe.  :Smile: 
Kad je moje dijete izbaćeno kao predškolarac, iako je dobio odgodu, znam za klinca koji je ostavljen, ali njegova mama je bila "korisna" pedijatru, za razliku od mene. :Grin:

----------


## Mima

Cathy, ja sam ovdje odgovarala forumašici kojoj je dijete ostavljeno kod pedijatra jer ima nekih kroničnih zdravstvenih problema.

Znači, to je kriterij po kojem dijete može biti ostavljeno kod pedijatra - da ima zdravstvene poteškoće. U takvim situacijama se i HZZO-u može napisati molba da produži djetetu ostanak kod pedijatra, ako HZZO prigovara.

----------


## Peterlin

> Cathy, ja sam ovdje odgovarala forumašici kojoj je dijete ostavljeno kod pedijatra jer ima nekih kroničnih zdravstvenih problema.
> 
> Znači, to je kriterij po kojem dijete može biti ostavljeno kod pedijatra - da ima zdravstvene poteškoće. U takvim situacijama se i HZZO-u može napisati molba da produži djetetu ostanak kod pedijatra, ako HZZO prigovara.


Da je ovo točno za svaku kroničnu bolest, moji bi ostali kod pedijatra do 18.godine. Ali vjerojatno se odnosi na neke teže bolesti i stanja, ne na štajaznam alergije i astmu.

----------


## Mima

Što to znači, da je točno? To nije točno niti netočno, niti je propis, pravilo, ili nešto što se događa po defaultu. 

Pedijatar može reći da dijete ostane kod njega, kao što je rekao forumašici koja je to napisala par postova ranije. Ili roditelj može reći doktoru: molim vas ostavite dijete kod sebe iz ovog ili onog razloga, a doktor može reći da ili može reći ne. Ili se može napisati HZZO-u molba da dijete iz tog i tog razloga ostane kod pedijatra, i opet oni to mogu odobriti ili ne odobriti. Znači radi se o totalno pojedinačnim slučajevima i odlukama na koje utječe puno faktora, a nema nikakvog propisa ili pravila. Forumašica kojoj sam odgovorila se brinula hoće li pedijatrica njenog djeteta imati problema jer je ostavila dijete kod sebe nakon sedme godina, a ja joj odgovaram: ne, sigurno neće imati problema, to je nešto što doktor može napraviti.

----------


## mitovski

Moja je još uvijek kod pedijatra i nije nam spominjala za sada da se moramo maknuti, a nadam se da neće tako skoro jer smo prezadovoljni. 
Pokušavam sebi i MM-u naći drugog liječnika ali svi su puni i nitko nas neće primiti a moja liječnica kad dođem mene pita: 'Jel bi vi da ja vama dam antibiotik?', 'Hoćete da vam pregledam grlo?' ili npr. dođem na kontrolu pa mi kaže 'Dati ću vam ipak antibiotik, a ja joj kažem pa dali ste mi ga već...ahaaaa a da'. Tako da ako znate nekog liječnika obiteljske medicine koji prima pacijente molila bih preporuke, može na pp, jer ako nas pedijatrica zamoli da idemo ne znam kud ću s njom.

----------


## jelena.O

Ti ipak imaš jako posebnog pedijatra,meni sve dođe zato što je otišla iz bolnice

----------


## josipal

Kcer su prije koju godinu ispisali sami od sebe u HZZO - doslo pismeno kuci da trazimo drugog doktora jer vise ne moze biti kod pedijatrice. A sin sad ima punih osam i nikakvog pisam jos nema. Mi sutimo zasad.

----------


## Vrci

Evo bas na jednom drugom forumu citam,mame nedavno rodenih beba ne mogu naci pedijatra. Redom ih odbijaju da nemaju mjesta...

----------


## sirius

To nije nista novo. To je kronican problem sustava. Godinama se zanemaruje cinjenica da se raspisuje premalo specijalizacija za pedijatre, a prirodni odljev zbog odlaska u mirovinu je svake godine sve veci.

----------


## Jadranka

Nasa pedijatrica je trebala prije dvije godine u mirovinu (onu sa 65 godina), a jos radi, i nema naznaka da ce je neko zamijenit. U Splitu i Kastelima su jos dvije ili tri takve koje rade makar su vec morale u mirovinu.

----------


## Bubilo Bubich

Evo ja dobila pismo od HZZO-a da ispišem dijete od pedijatra. U svibnju je napunio 8 godina.

Idem sad smisliti što ću, u sred velikog (višemjesečnog) liječenja smo, ne želim ga sad seliti nekome tko nema pojma o njemu. Jednostavno ću žicati da ga ostave, pa što bude...

----------


## Peterlin

> Evo ja dobila pismo od HZZO-a da ispišem dijete od pedijatra. U svibnju je napunio 8 godina.
> 
> Idem sad smisliti što ću, u sred velikog (višemjesečnog) liječenja smo, ne želim ga sad seliti nekome tko nema pojma o njemu. Jednostavno ću žicati da ga ostave, pa što bude...


U ovakvim slučajevima djecu obično ostavljaju kod pedijatra radi kontinuiteta informacija u vezi liječenja. Mislim da samo trebaš napisati zahtjev i obrazloženje HZZO-u da dijete ostane kod pedijatra. Pedijatar će ti dati upute što se može napraviti.

----------


## Mima

Bubilo poslala sam ti PP

----------


## Inesz

žene, je li koja pisala molbu HZZO-u da produži djetetu ostanak kod pedijatrice?

----------


## krumpiric

> pa promjena se riješi u 5 minuta. mora samo prvo otići općoj praksi da joj potvrdi da će je primiti.


U tome baš i jest problem.
Ja i mm smo kod različitih (oboje bi rado mijenjali), a djeca su JOŠ kod pedijatra. On ima 13god.
Zašto? Jer ni u kvartu ni okolnim kvartovima nitko neće uzeti svo četvero, a ja ne vidim poantu obiteljske medicine, ako neće uzeti obitelj.
Neće uzeti ni djecu samu, kao, uzimaju samo djecu postojećih pacijenata. Iako nisu puni po tablici HZZO.
Plus kod moje ne želim staviti djecu jer, em nisam zadovoljna, em je daleko. 

I sad mi moljakamo nekog normalnog da nas uzme. Toliko o zdrav. zaštiti  :Smile: 

Ukidanje školske kao primarne mi je jedna od top gluposti hrvatskog zdravstva, a ima ih.

----------


## bella77

> U tome baš i jest problem.
> 
> Neće uzeti ni djecu samu, kao, uzimaju samo djecu postojećih pacijenata. Iako nisu puni po tablici HZZO.
> .


prvo se ti sama prebacis (valjda se te uzeti samu ako nije puna), onda za par mjeseci dovedes i djecu.

----------


## jelena.O

> Ukidanje školske kao primarne mi je jedna od top gluposti hrvatskog zdravstva, a ima ih.


ukidanje nije od jučer to je već decenijama

----------


## krumpiric

> ukidanje nije od jučer to je već decenijama


Znam.

----------


## NanoiBeba

krumpirić, nekako mi zvoni da živiš u nekom novijem naselju. Oni su obično svi puni. Ambulanta gdje mi je mama prijavljena je moja noćna mora- jako su velike gužve. Vjerojatno vam je nezgodno ići  u neku ambulantu bliže centru grada al mislim da su one manje pune

----------


## jelena.O

a tvoja mama živi u starom kvartu s gro penzića

i mi nismo mogli naći mjesto u kvartu do našeg, jer naš polu kvart nema doktore, pa smo otišli u nedom zdravlja, i opet su i tu gužve, ali sestra je jako dobra i veći dio tereta zaprav nosi ona

----------


## NanoiBeba

ne bih rekla jako starom, ali jako napučenom. Napučenom svim generacijama.

----------


## jelena.O

takvi su kvartovi svugdje

----------


## Peterlin

> U tome baš i jest problem.
> Ja i mm smo kod različitih (oboje bi rado mijenjali), a djeca su JOŠ kod pedijatra. On ima 13god.
> Zašto? Jer ni u kvartu ni okolnim kvartovima nitko neće uzeti svo četvero, a ja ne vidim poantu obiteljske medicine, ako neće uzeti obitelj.
> Neće uzeti ni djecu samu, kao, uzimaju samo djecu postojećih pacijenata. Iako nisu puni po tablici HZZO.
> Plus kod moje ne želim staviti djecu jer, em nisam zadovoljna, em je daleko. 
> 
> I sad mi moljakamo nekog normalnog da nas uzme. Toliko o zdrav. zaštiti 
> 
> Ukidanje školske kao primarne mi je jedna od top gluposti hrvatskog zdravstva, a ima ih.


Ja sam to prije nekoliko godina riješila u 2 koraka, zapravo slučajno... Prvo sam sebi našla drugu liječnicu (bila sam prije na drugoj strani grada, a onda mi je dokuferilo) i prebacila se u kvart - isto su me jedva primili, ali sam se ugurala. Godinu-dvije kasnije, kad su djeca dorasla do obiteljske, prebacila sam njih i to samo zato jer su već imali mene u bazi. Rekla je dr da nisu moja djeca, ne bi ih mogla primiti. 

Ne znam, vidi da li možeš tako...

MM je još uvijek na staroj adresi u kvartu gdje je živio prije braka, jer ima istu liječnicu godinama, a i mama mu je kod nje - pa kad treba lijekove i slično, može on to za nju obaviti. 

* * *
Druga ideja - jesi li probala pitati na HZZO tko za vas četvoro ima mjesta od liječnika koji su vam u odgovarajućem kvartu? Kad dobiješ informaciju (po mogućnosti napisanu na papiru) odeš u tu ambulantu i kažeš da si mislila da je baš to ispravna procedura. 

Eto, sretno...

----------


## Bubilo Bubich

> žene, je li koja pisala molbu HZZO-u da produži djetetu ostanak kod pedijatrice?


Ja jesam, zbog teže bolesti i kontinuiteta liječenja.

Pisala sam samo online, na web stranici, u onaj obrazac za pitanja, ostavila podatke djeteta... odgovorili su mi da oni imaju obavezu slati te obavijesti jer pedijatri ne mogu upisati novu djecu, ali ako smo se tako dogovorili s pedijatrom, da je u redu, da će u svojoj bazi napisati da mi ne šalju više obavijesti.

----------


## jelena.O

Znači ostao je
Super

----------

